#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-02-10
<maclin> happyaron, ypwong, hi
<pishuilu> happyaron:现在我们的iso生成的时候报错，日志地址：http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/trusty/ubuntukylin/20140208/livecd-20140208-i386.out  报错的地方在日志的最后，报错内容是找不到libreoffice-help-en-us包
<pishuilu> happyaron：在Ubuntu Kylin下的default-settings分支是把libreoffice-help-en-us包的删除工作去掉了的，但是Ubuntu下的default-settings分支没有去掉libreoffice-help-en-us包的删除工作，你可以查看一下。
<maclin> 这个错误最近几天才出现，所以可能是由于libreoffice-help-en-us包最近做了调整才导致的
<maclin> ypwong，hi
<ypwong> maclin, hi\
<maclin> 上午shuilupi发的问题看到了吗？可能需要aron给看看
<maclin> 从4号开始iso生成有问题
<happyaron> maclin: 收到
<maclin> happyaron， thanks:)
<penghuan> xubincs
<JackYu> ypwong, hi
<ypwong> JackYu, hi
<JackYu> ypwong, 最近没有U
<JackYu> ds要开吗？
<ypwong> JackYu, 没听到
<ypwong> JackYu, app developer week 倒是快要开始
<JackYu> 噢，奇怪了
<JackYu> 一般三个月一个周期，不是？
<ypwong> JackYu, 没见到有这个说法
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-02-11
<maclin_> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/trusty/ubuntukylin/20140208/livecd-20140208-i386.out
<ypwong> maclin_, 是这个造成的？ config/hooks/100-ubuntukylin.chroot
<ypwong> 里面有什么依赖到那个包？
<maclin_> 里面要删除那个包
<maclin> 这个删除操作原来是注释掉的，从13年的12月份已经放开，但到今年2月4号以后就开始出现这个问题
<ypwong> maclin, 错误是因为命令删掉一个根本没安装的包？
<ypwong> 删除前可以 check 一下包安装状态
<maclin> ypwong,刚才讨论个问题没有网络……问题可能是因为删除libreoffice-help-en-us包，这个看aron有时间的时候更新一下default-settings包试试
<ypwong> maclin, 错误是因为命令删掉一个根本没安装的包？
<ypwong> 删除前可以 check 一下包安装状态
<maclin> 好的，我们想办法试试，你有权限修改default-settings吗？
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-02-12
<maclin> ypwong，今天的镜像生成成功了，你修改chroot了吗？
<ypwong> maclin, 没有呢
<ypwong> maclin, ping
<maclin> ypwong， hi
<ypwong> maclin, 看了你的 email
<maclin> ypwong， 准备吃饭去，下午再讨论一下？
<ypwong> maclin, 好的
<maclin> ypwong，hi
<ypwong> maclin, hi
<ypwong> maclin, 你的连线好像不稳啊
<ypwong> maclin, 关于 “ （1） 所有UK相关的bug都添加一个tag：ubuntukylin，如果是某个子应用的bug，可以加上子项目名称，如youker-assistant，这样便于后面查找和跟进问题;“
<ypwong> 感觉没必要
<maclin> 是的，网络不是太好
<ypwong> 因为每个 bug 都已经跟项目关联了
<ypwong> 而且一个 bug 可以关联多个项目
<maclin> 但是无法查到所有项目关联的bug
<maclin> 我现在希望有一个全局的bug状态视图，这样可以跟进当前状态，确定每个节点时的进度
<maclin> 如果不加tag，很多子项目的bug需要单独去查询吧？
<ypwong> 可以把所有 bug 跟 ubuntukylin 项目关联
<maclin> 按说所有项目都关联到ubuntukylin最好，不过bug状态的调整会增加多个操作，而tag只是第一次操作
<ypwong> ok
<maclin> 第二条你觉得有调整的吗？不同阶段的标识没有想到更好的办法，但是希望通过pre标识问题出现的大致阶段
<ypwong> maclin, 不太清晰什么时候用 alpha2, 什么时候用 pre-beta1
<ypwong> 能解析一下？
<maclin> 在alpha1发布之后，alpha2发布之前用pre-alpha2,表示这准备发布alpha2过程中出现的问题
<maclin> 在发布beta1之前就用pre-beta1，这个稍微有点儿饶，不知道你有没有其他建议方法？
<ypwong> maclin, 这样用也可以。但如果能在bug 写明是哪天的 image 就更清晰了
<maclin> 恩，这个提议很好，尽量把时间信息加上：）
<ypwong> maclin, 对好是描述安装用的 iso 镜像
<ypwong> maclin, 啊，没事，发现 daily build 的 filename 没有日期。。
<maclin> 恩，就用ISO镜像的生成日期吧，历史的daily ISO镜像应该没有存档吧？
<ypwong> maclin, ok
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-02-16
<JackYu> ypwong, please check email.
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-02-09
<Kobe_Lee> @happyaron,天气预报上次的补丁中，有个复制代码导致的>符号在里面，现在编包会失败
<ypwong> JackYu, beta1的发布时间是初八，有没有问题？
<JackYu> ypwong, 没问题，我会在～
<ypwong> JackYu,  :)
<ypwong> 开会啦
<JackYu> 马上
<happyaron> Kobe_Lee: 额，好的
<happyaron> Kobe_Lee: 我今天处理
<happyaron> Kobe_Lee: 已经fix了
<happyaron> Kobe_Lee: 因为patch里面把string给换行了……
<Kobe_Lee> @happyaron,ok，是我在终端中复制再粘贴导致的，下次我会注意的
<happyaron> :)
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-02-11
<ypwong> nudtrobert, https://launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+milestone/vivid-beta1
<ypwong> jzheng ^^
<jzheng> ypwong, got it
<jzheng> ypwong, I have opened it
<nudtrobert> ok, opened
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-02-12
<ypwong> happyaron, ping
<happyaron> JackYu: 你们明天有人在北京吗
<JackYu> happyaron, 应该有。什么事啊？
<happyaron> JackYu: 江公子约饭
<JackYu> happyaron, 呵呵，相关的同学都不在~ 下次再说了。你代我们多喝几杯。
<JackYu> 周六开始放假了
<happyaron> JackYu: 貌似不喝酒
<JackYu> happyaron, 那不去～
<JackYu> lol
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> JackYu: will 说看有没有可能Mir的输入法相关的接口就由我们（NUDT + me/fjkong）来开发，你觉得咋样
<JackYu> happyaron, 可以啊。我完全支持～
<JackYu> happyaron, 现在就是等他先发些Mir资料，大家评估一下工作量
<happyaron> JackYu: 其实现在Mir没啥资料
<JackYu> happyaron, 他上周还说会介绍1-2个相关的Mir开发者进行对接，但到现在也没动静。。。
<happyaron> JackYu: 今天跟我说安排不过来，Mir那边的老大不放人出来给我们做培训
<happyaron> FJKong_: 有兴趣搞Mir不
<JackYu> happyaron, 唉，感觉你们有些同事真心好保守，完全不是做社区的心态啊，更多人参与不是好事吗
<JackYu> 当然，也可能是对我们能力没信心了
<happyaron> JackYu: 我司有很多很多人不是社区思维
<happyaron> JackYu: 所以也没啥办法
<JackYu> 呵呵
<happyaron> JackYu: 其实像我和孔叔要去上手点东西，照样也没人带
<happyaron> 就自己折腾了
<happyaron> 木有啥办法
<JackYu> 嗯，还要我们自己努力啊
<happyaron> 嗯。。
<JackYu> 等到某天老外求我们带，哈哈
<happyaron> 路漫漫其修远兮
<happyaron> JackYu: 话说史晶这几天在吗？
<happyaron> 好久木有见她出来verify bug了……
<JackYu> happyaron, 前两天在忙，今天回家了。她家在北方，提前休年假了。
<happyaron> JackYu: 哦。能不能把你们现在的人员分配再发一下，各个软件、QA、设计都分别有哪几位，我们好找啊。
<JackYu> 好啊，下次我发一个邮件出来。
<happyaron> 嗯
<JackYu> 最近都找我吧，明晚开始就放假了
<happyaron> 哪些人还没放假呢
<JackYu> 集体放假啊
<happyaron> 哦这样
<JackYu> 14.04.2和15.04 Beta 1我们有人值班:)
<happyaron> 哦
<JackYu> 你春节回家还是在北京？
<happyaron> 回家
<happyaron> 但会比较晚才回去
<JackYu> 恩，应该回去一下
#ubuntukylin-devel 2016-02-15
<happyaron> sogou的虚拟机磁盘又挂了。。。
<happyaron> 艾玛。。。
<happyaron> 疼死我了
#ubuntukylin-devel 2016-02-17
<happyaron> 开会吗
<ypwong> happyaron, 有開啊
<zhangchao> handsome_feng,
<zhangchao> hi
<happyaron> ypwong: 额。。。
#ubuntukylin-devel 2016-02-18
<zhangchao> happyaron, kylin-greeter昨晚已经入库了。还需要请你帮忙改下seed，将其默认集成近版本中。
<happyaron> zhangchao: 好的
<happyaron> zhangchao: 是直接替换掉unity-greeter，还是两个都seed进去？
<zhangchao> happyaron: 需要两个都进seed
<happyaron> ok
<zhangchao> Fonts-droid 包换名字了，我们全用fonts-noto替代？
<happyaron> yep
<zhangchao> 涉及到ubuntukylin-desktop和ubuntukylin-theme包
<happyaron> desktop包我正在弄，seed刚生效
<happyaron> noto包还差一个fontconfig的配置文件没加进去
<zhangchao> ok，theme我来改，我们默认只集成noto？
<happyaron> kylin-greeter 还得再等等，archive里还没都出现
<zhangchao> happyaron , noto字体的中文字体文件是/usr/share/fonts/opentype/noto/NotoSansCJK.ttc ?
<zhangchao> 需要拷贝中文字体到initrd中，以使其支持中文。原来用的DroidSansFallbackFull.ttf只有4M多，现在NotoSansCJK.ttc有100M+。。。。
<handsome_feng> hi, guys
<hikiko> hello
<handsome_feng> I thought you wouldn't come :)
<hikiko> !
<hikiko> happy new yeaer handsome_feng and all :D
<hikiko> year*
<zhangchao> hi all :)
<handsome_feng> Thank you !
<hikiko> hi zhangchao
<handsome_feng> I can't edit the wiki page...
<zhangchao> hi hikiko
<handsome_feng> eleni, Do you know when my branch of rotated launcher can be merged into the unity?
<handsome_feng> I notice that today is the date of  FeatureFreeze
<hikiko> handsome_feng, let me see the status do you have the url of the branch?
<hikiko> https://code.launchpad.net/~feng-kylin/unity/unityshell-rotated-kylin
<handsome_feng> https://code.launchpad.net/~feng-kylin/unity/unityshell-rotated-kylin
<handsome_feng> it still wating for review
<hikiko> mmm needs review by marco... then probably Trevinho can tell you, I can review it too if you like to save time
<hikiko> but I guess marco has to top paprove it
<hikiko> approve*
<hikiko> Trevinho, here?
<hikiko> is he off?
<handsome_feng> yes, i think so
<hikiko> handsome_feng, I could ask will if you want
<hikiko> to see if we can merge it after the feature freeze
<hikiko> so that it's part of the next release
<hikiko> he is not online either :/
<handsome_feng> :(
<hikiko> his day starts in 30 minutes or so
<hikiko> but handsome_feng it has happened other times to merge something after the feature freeze
<hikiko> don't worry
<handsome_feng> :) OK, maybe we can wait a second for marco and will
<hikiko> sure
<hikiko> https://code.launchpad.net/~hikiko/unity/unity.shadows-on-existing-pixmaps
<hikiko> heh, my mp is awaiting review too
<hikiko> handsome_feng, I think this meeting is not in the calendar so maybe Trevinho won't get the notification :s
<handsome_feng> No...
<hikiko> In my calendar there's 1 for the 25th feb
<handsome_feng> But i have told him last meeting ...
<handsome_feng> yes, the wiki page is wrong too, and i have to modify it by hand
<hikiko> let's wait for will who will come anyway in a few minutes and ask him about the freeze and we ping marco later
<handsome_feng> fine
<happyaron> zhangchao: 是的
<handsome_feng> hi, will
<hikiko> hi willcooke
<handsome_feng> hi, eleni, I have send an e-mail to macro, we can communicate through emails :)
<handsome_feng> and we can wrap up this meeting
<handsome_feng> bye, eleni
<hikiko> bye
#ubuntukylin-devel 2016-02-19
<happyaron> zhangchao: 啥时候能把壁纸给我呢
<zhangchao> happyaron: 计划这个月底
#ubuntukylin-devel 2017-02-15
<ypwong> maclin, hi
<ypwong> maclin, his nick is flexiondotorg
<maclin> ok:)
<maclin> ypwong: flexiondotorg好像还没上线
<ypwong> maclin, 我找找看
#ubuntukylin-devel 2017-02-16
<toxz> Hi! The download link is not working here: http://www.ukui.org/ukui.html
<toxz> any other way to this distro?
<toxz> also the logo on top is linked to the png file :-|
<toxz> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntukylin/releases/15.04/release/ - 404
#ubuntukylin-devel 2018-02-16
<doko> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-kylin-sso-client/+bug/1749924
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1749924 in ubuntu-kylin-sso-client (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-kylin-sso-client ftbfs in bionic" [High,Confirmed]
<doko> please could have somebody a look at this?
#ubuntukylin-devel 2019-02-14
<jbicha> please see bug 1815838
<ubot5> bug 1815838 in ubuntukylin-meta (Ubuntu) "UbuntuKylin daily iso now includes gnome-shell" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1815838
<jbicha> also please look at the other ubuntukylin-meta bugs
<jbicha> you should have someone or a team "subscribe to bug mail" for that package
<handsome_feng> OK, I will have a look at that
<jbicha> mate-notification-daemon is probably what you want since you're based off Ubuntu MATE, right?
<handsome_feng> yes, but I fond that mate-notification-daemon also depends libnotify4...
<handsome_feng> jbicha: Should I change to notification-daemon or waiting the fix of mate-notification-daemon?
<jbicha> it's fine that it depends on libnotify4
<jbicha> or you could wait a few hours and make sure that Ubuntu MATE's manifest looks fine for Feb 14
<jbicha> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-mate/daily-live/current/
<jbicha> Ubuntu MATE hasn't been built since the new libnotify4 was published in disco
<handsome_feng> OK, Thanks!
<jbicha> Ubuntu MATE depends on mate-notification-daemon
<handsome_feng> jbicha: I test the germinate-output locally, and it is fine to depends on mate-notification-daemon, I will update the seeds now
#ubuntukylin-devel 2020-02-12
<handsome_feng> yue-lan: 我把peony里的.gitignore删掉了哈
